# Test Application für Tomcat



## Hino (28. Jul 2006)

Guten morgen,

gleich vorweg, Ferialpraktikantin, keine Ahnung von Tomcat und Webserverapplikationen mittels Java. Darf nur Lösung suchen...

Zum Problem:

Mein Kollege sucht eine Applikation, die sich mit Tomcat automatisch auf seiner Seite einloggt und so halt testet.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst annähernd was ich meine und habt evtl. ein/e Applikation/Programm, dass so etwas tut.



MfG und mit bestem Dank 
Hino


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2006)

ich kann da nicht weiterhelfen, habe aber gerade nix anderes zu tun als genauer nachzufragen  :

eine Applikation die sich in eine Seite einloggt die auf einem Tomcat läuft?

oder

eine Applikation die auf einen Tomcat läuft (ist das wichtig?)  und sich in irgendeine Internetseite einloggt?

------

soll die Applikation einen Benutzernamen/ Passwort verraten bekommen oder soll es eine Applikation sein, 'die soetwas gar nicht erst baucht'? 

-------

ist nur ein einmaliges Einloggen nötig oder soll die Application danach noch mehr in dieser Seite surfen (automatisch/ nach User-Beschreibung/ interaktiv?)


----------



## Hino (28. Jul 2006)

eine Applikation die sich in eine Seite einloggt die auf einem Tomcat läuft
(glaub ich)

glaub auch, dass sie accname und psw kriegt

und soll danach glaub ich noch weiter auf der seite surfen, geht ja um ein umfangreiches testen...

aber ganz genau kann ichs erst sagen, wenn mein kollege da ist.. =(

Das würd halt für mich persönlich mal am meisten Sinn ergeben. Aber da in dieser Firma vieles keinen Sinn ergibt, könnts natürlich auch anders sein ^^

lG


----------



## foobar (28. Jul 2006)

Zum Testen fällt mir nur sowas ein:
http://httpunit.sourceforge.net/
http://jakarta.apache.org/cactus/


----------

